
Science Compared Every Diet, and the Winner Is Real Food (2014) - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/science-compared-every-diet-and-the-winner-is-real-food/284595/?single_page=true
======
joefarish
"They conclude that no diet is clearly best, but there are common elements
across eating patterns that are proven to be beneficial to health."

They also didn't compare every diet.

------
Delmania
“Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants.”

Pretty much sums up the key to health.

